# Front foot pain



## dcflw (Feb 22, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this.... Just back from a trip to SLC. To sum it up I was having some front (goofy) foot pain while riding. It starts after only a few runs and cut my day short. Feels like burning numbness tingling in foot and toes. Never had this before. If I sit and rest for 5-10 mins it gets better, but come right back when I tighten everything up and go again.

I only have a hand full of days on my flow M9se and flow the answr boa boots. Im still having trouble dialing them in, I feel like I have the wratchet the BOA super tight or it feels loose, binding is hard to get tight enough but still be able to get out of..

Not sure what the problem is, any sugesstions?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Boots too big. Welcome to my world. My foot is such, that it needs a wide boot. But wide also means high volume.

I have super skinny ankles and heels. And my foot is low volume. Which means I need to stuff my boot full of shit just to keep it from swimming.


----------



## dcflw (Feb 22, 2010)

jdang307 said:


> Boots too big. Welcome to my world. My foot is such, that it needs a wide boot. But wide also means high volume.
> 
> I have super skinny ankles and heels. And my foot is low volume. Which means I need to stuff my boot full of shit just to keep it from swimming.


The boot feels great when I put it on. Yes I also have a wider foot, cant wear nike because of this. I also have skinny calfs and shins. This sucks if I have to buy another boot, how do you know how a boot will feel unless you use it?


----------



## NSXRguy (Jan 17, 2011)

Keep the liner "just right" and tighten the outer boot. Keep the bottom half "jus right" and tighten the top

Fixed my problem


----------



## dcflw (Feb 22, 2010)

NSXRguy said:


> Keep the liner "just right" and tighten the outer boot. Keep the bottom half "jus right" and tighten the top
> 
> Fixed my problem


My boot is only one BOA not 2. I have been really locking the liner down, I will just snug it and tighten the BOA. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

dcflw said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post this.... Just back from a trip to SLC. To sum it up I was having some front (goofy) foot pain while riding. It starts after only a few runs and cut my day short. Feels like burning numbness tingling in foot and toes. Never had this before. If I sit and rest for 5-10 mins it gets better, but come right back when I tighten everything up and go again.


I've had the same issue since last season (exact set up the season before and didn't have the problem). FT laces, not boa. No burning, but tingling and numbness in the toes and top of right foot (also goofy) after a few runs. The only thing I changed season to season was angles.

Tried a few different things, thinking it was the boot. It wasn't.

_What has worked so far is bringing my angle in a little. _

I suspected my foot was struggling/compensating for the wider angle and pressure points would result. 

Hopefully that helps you, too. It sucks to have to cut a day short because you can't feel your lead foot.

Good luck!


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

dcflw said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post this.... Just back from a trip to SLC. To sum it up I was having some front (goofy) foot pain while riding. It starts after only a few runs and cut my day short. Feels like burning numbness tingling in foot and toes. Never had this before. If I sit and rest for 5-10 mins it gets better, but come right back when I tighten everything up and go again.
> 
> I only have a hand full of days on my flow M9se and flow the answr boa boots. Im still having trouble dialing them in, I feel like I have the wratchet the BOA super tight or it feels loose, binding is hard to get tight enough but still be able to get out of..
> 
> Not sure what the problem is, any sugesstions?


I ride goofy also and I have this same issue. It only occurs in my front foot when going up a tow rope with both feet in my bindings. It really hurts and gets numb. If I break for a few minutes it goes away. I have also had heel lift in that boot. 

I went to my local board shop. It does appear that this pain is related to boots that are too big. They set me up with a J-Bar pad and Superfeet inserts. 

My right foot is smaller than my left so this is unavoidable for me. If the boot works on my left it will be a little to big on the right. I live in the Midwest and the hills are shorter. The issue may occur for me also on longer hills out west and not on a tow rope only.


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

EatRideSleep said:


> I've had the same issue since last season (exact set up the season before and didn't have the problem). FT laces, not boa. No burning, but tingling and numbness in the toes and top of right foot (also goofy) after a few runs. The only thing I changed season to season was angles.
> 
> Tried a few different things, thinking it was the boot. It wasn't.
> 
> ...


I like this idea also. 

I found that if I smashed and crammed my foot into my binding the pain would disappear on the tow rope. Obviously, this would not be possible on a run because I was forcing my foot down while going up the tow. That's what made me realize my foot was flexing up and causing the pain/numbness.

It would make sense to try the angle fix first and if that doesn't work try to tighten up the boot next.


----------



## dcflw (Feb 22, 2010)

Board Gadget said:


> I ride goofy also and I have this same issue. It only occurs in my front foot when going up a tow rope with both feet in my bindings. It really hurts and gets numb. If I break for a few minutes it goes away. I have also had heel lift in that boot.
> 
> I went to my local board shop. It does appear that this pain is related to boots that are too big. They set me up with a J-Bar pad and Superfeet inserts.
> 
> My right foot is smaller than my left so this is unavoidable for me. If the boot works on my left it will be a little to big on the right. I live in the Midwest and the hills are shorter. The issue may occur for me also on longer hills out west and not on a tow rope only.


Yea, this seems very likely with the boot being to big. I hate tight fitting shoes so anything I buy has to have a wide toe box and not fit snug. 

I was having to ratchet the boa so tight that I was making the pain worse and cutting circulation off. Any idea why this only happens to my front foot?? I think one of my feet is a bit smaller than the other just like yours. I will try all suggestions above. I hope I don't have to get a new pair of boots.


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

dcflw said:


> Yea, this seems very likely with the boot being to big. I hate tight fitting shoes so anything I buy has to have a wide toe box and not fit snug.
> 
> I was having to ratchet the boa so tight that I was making the pain worse and cutting circulation off. Any idea why this only happens to my front foot?? I think one of my feet is a bit smaller than the other just like yours. I will try all suggestions above. I hope I don't have to get a new pair of boots.


There is A LOT of info on this forum about boot fitting issues. I would start here:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html

I suspect the weight over your back foot is keeping your foot pressed into your binding and boot.


----------

